# hhhheeeeyyyy



## matthewsman (Dec 12, 2004)

Just seeing if y'all could hear me.I got some info on a if it's brown it's down,you can't hunt our spots but we can hunt yours and you pay the same money club,that's going to have two openings next year...........  What I'm trying to say is,I'm looking for info on a club or clubs in Newton or close to Newton in Jasper.Is "Insane hunter"back on here?He had a friend with Newton Co.openings last year.Also there is a club in Newton wrapped up in the Little Springs Farm,anybody know anybody I can get in touch with there?Also on 212 not far past Larry's 4-Way towards Monticello there is a club on the left accross from a cattle farm that recently was logged.A dirt road bears left off 212 right through the middle of it.Any info or a way to contact the principals of either of these propertys is 'preciated.Leo,you're in Covington,any ideas for two safety minded chow hounds for a club in our area?Thanks guys,donnie


----------



## leo (Dec 12, 2004)

*Donnie*

don't have any leads at all, I'm hunting some family land this year but may also branch out into a club next year, If I hear anything I will yell  

It's been @7 yrs since I hunted Newton/Henry clubs so I'm a bit out of touch, good luck  

leo


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 13, 2004)

I got a club on the right before larrys 4 way/ but no openings


----------



## nevamiss270 (Dec 13, 2004)

I got a club on 300/rock eagle road in jasper but no openings. We full this year and are takin on 3 more next year.  I'll keep an ear out for any leads though.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 19, 2004)

*Ain't Gonna*

BUMP no more no big fat woman................


----------



## SGaither (Dec 21, 2004)

*try this*

If that land you are talking about on 212 was just timbered, call the board of commissioners office and ask who took the permit out to timber it.  They can give you the contact info of the permit holder who just might be the land owner.  If not the same people go to the tax assessors office and look up the map and parcel number and that will give you the owner's information to contact.  I've done this many times and I'm batting .000 but at least i'm trying.  Good luck and if you find something close to Newton/Jasper that might have another opening post here as I'm sure many will be looking for greener pastures to hunt.


----------



## outdoorsman (Dec 21, 2004)

*212*

The club on 212 across from the cattle farm is full for the 05 season. The owner may have more land to lease for the 05 season. I'll ask and keep it posted.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 30, 2004)

*outdoorsman*

P.M. me the contct# if you don't mind,you never know what might happen between now and then,.........ttt


----------

